# A very late Hello



## dr.ziegler (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello guys I've joined over 1 year ago but between LIFE and Repping for a few surces the last year has been INSANE at best!! It's grea to be at a board and be a member again!!! Ths feels like a great board and I see alot of sponsor I'm already familar wih from the forum I've been on for several years now!! I've been working out and doing PT for over 30 yrs now.I'm 48,6' 1 and stay around 1800/190 at about 10% BF( I have a metabolism from hell) I look forward to meeting all of you and hopefully contribute some!!! I've rambled enough,again it'sa pleasure to meet y'all!!!


----------



## Riles (Nov 19, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Nov 19, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## thabeast (Dec 4, 2015)

What's up doc?!?!?  I just joined here today!  Hope your doing well brother!


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 10, 2015)

hello, i am a newbie here. hope to see more your activities.


----------

